# Dexamethasone



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi Maz, thanks in advance for your help! I've had a search on dexamethasone and dont think you have answered this question before, apologies if you have and I have missed it.

This cycle I am going to be put on dexamethasone - I think my consultant said 1mg? Have been researching it and read loads about weight gain and "moon face" and fat redistribution - and really worried as I am getting married in Nov and just ordered and paid for my dress! What I wanted to ask is what causes the weight gain - is it because the drug increases your appetite (in which case, I can at least try and control it by being careful what I eat!) or does it have some metabolic effect, so that there is nothing you can do about the weight gain? Also, how likely is the moon face and fat redistribution, and is there anything I can do about that?! Are these effects likely at a small dose? I wouldnt normally worry about weight gain but on this occasion it could cost me quite a lot of money and I want to look nice on my wedding day!

The other question is whether you can take aspirin 75mg with dexamethasone? Some people seem to, but I read there were interactions? I will obviously ask drs re this as well.  

Many thanks for any help you can give.

Julia


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Julia,

The weight gain is a combination of increased appetite and metabolic side effects (impairs carbohydrate tolerance) so you can control it to a certain extent. Just need to be watchful of what you eat and also keep up exercise routine. The fat distribution is the result of long term treatment months/years as it supresses the bodies natural steroid production. Tends to be dose and treatment length related. The dose you are on 1mg is a low dose but is still enough to supress your own system in the longer term. Hard to say who will and who won't get these side effects but generally the doses and treatment lengths used during IVF cycles would not usually be associated with this (can't say fro definite though)

Aspirin can be taken with steroids but they do interact and can increase risk of bleeding/bruising if taken together, also increase risk of stomach ulcers. Generally thought to be ok to take so long as side effects monitored.

Hope this helps?

Maz x

P.S. Playing devils advocate here but why are you worried about weight gain? Just a thought but how far gone will you be by the wedding


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks Maz, that is hugely helpful. I will be watching carbs as well as calories!

Thanks for playing devil's advocate! - sod's law dictates that this is probably my best chance to get pg ever! (oh - and of course I'd already worked it out   - about 14 weeks!)


----------

